# Chemical (non-surgical) neutering now available -



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A new way to neuter dogs without surgery!! Using Zinc and L-arginine injected into the testicles. A 5 minute procedure without the risks of anesthesia. Very interesting....






Non-surgical Neutering -- FAQ -- Ark Sciences ( Zinc Gluconate Neutralized by Arginine--FDA approved as Neutersol in 2003)


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Tracy! Very interesting and I'd definitely prefer this over castration! 

I looked up the FAQ to see what the long term side effects are etc, so here is that link 
Non-surgical Neutering -- FAQ -- Ark Sciences ( Zinc Gluconate Neutralized by Arginine--FDA approved as Neutersol in 2003)


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

My friend had an implant put into her male chi, and that has worked wonders.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

say what?? lol that is very interestin.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

the part about behavior goes against everything i have always believed. must learn more.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chili said:


> the part about behavior goes against everything i have always believed. must learn more.


What part? It is the testosterone which causes the behaviors most people don't want... the humping, the marking, etc. 

Chemical neutering shuts off the testosterone. The testicles are still there, they just aren't functioning anymore. I guess they just sort of shrivel up, but they are still present.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i am so looking forward to this coming out here! may be able to get since anathesia was what didnt allow dex to get fixed. hmmm...hope its not too expensive tho


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> What part? It is the testosterone which causes the behaviors most people don't want... the humping, the marking, etc.
> 
> Chemical neutering shuts off the testosterone. The testicles are still there, they just aren't functioning anymore. I guess they just sort of shrivel up, but they are still present.


The article(link below the video) was about castration verse intact. but it stated that the zinc castration reduces testosterone by 41 to 52%. It says neutered dog will wander more and be more aggressive than intact dogs. I had always thought the opposite was true?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It almost seems too good to be true.
Watching the video I thought, well how are they going to tell neutered 
dogs apart from the intact? Then they answered my question with the
tattoo. But what if some people fake the tattoo? Because it did not look
like a very complex tatt. Some folks will go through all sorts of lengths 
just to be able to back yard breed. So it worries me a little. And what
about potential side effects? I just don't know, seems too perfect. 
I am hoping that this works and works safely, seems amazing.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it said in the article that they tested it out on hundreds of dogs and there we no side effects. the only thing was a tiny perecentage of them had a bit of pain reactions. yes seems too good to be true but technology and science is amazin these days! since it got fda approved im happy. it also says the tats are scanned or did i misread? im too hungry right now


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"hundreds" is not much. Besides sometimes the side effects take years to
surface, so who knows. I'm hoping it works obviously, just skeptic I guess.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

well it is fairly new but makes a lot of sense. its kind of like those people who believe in acunpuncture and thoae who dont. i rather take this than surgery anyday


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This isn't a new concept. It actually came out years ago and was approved. Neutersol was the company name then, but then they had financial problems and went bankrupt. 

I would like to see long term studies as well. I wonder what the rates of testicular cancer are on these dogs since they retain testes.

I see that testosterone is decreased by about 50%, but not completely eliminated. 

_Testosterone production is not completely halted following the bilateral injection though testosterone blood levels are reduced by 41% to 52%. Because of the presence of testosterone, the risk of diseases processes promoted by testosterone, e.g. certain prostatic diseases and testicular or perianal tumors, may remain unaltered. Also, male behaviors such as roaming, marking, aggression, or mounting in dogs may not be reduced as effectively as following surgical castration._

Also, the patent still has 5 years on it, so the manufacturers are going to charge as much as possible in order to make money before the patent runs out and a generic form can be used. That means it's not going to be cheap.

Certainly it is a concept that bears watching.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It definitely is a concept that bears watching.
Thank you Tracy for posting this. Very interesting!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

well thanks for false hope! *kicks dirt*

:lol: 
hai my ls how r u today!
besides fione as ever


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting procedure...does bear watching!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Did anyone else feel like crying while watching the video?
I don't know what it is, it did not sit well with me, I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Did anyone else feel like crying while watching the video?
> I don't know what it is, it did not sit well with me, I'm still thinking about it.


oh I'm sorry LS. Did you think it was too graphic? I guess I am hardened to that stuff, I forget about sensitive people. :daisy: 

So sorry if it bothered you. Just think about that little dog not having to undergo a conventional surgery and dwell on the last bits of the video when he was running around the yard the next day and feeling great!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm i didnt see anythin bad about this vid at all. what made u sad my ls?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> oh I'm sorry LS. Did you think it was too graphic? I guess I am hardened to that stuff, I forget about sensitive people. :daisy:
> 
> So sorry if it bothered you. Just think about that little dog not having to undergo a conventional surgery and dwell on the last bits of the video when he was running around the yard the next day and feeling great!


Oh no not graphic at all. It was very tastefully done. 
It's just something about injecting chemicals...I don't know, just doesn't 
sit well with me. I'm too old school I guess. Don't mind me, I'm crazy,lol.
Maybe it was the music,lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been dying to ask you Tracy, hope it's not too personal...
What do you do in life as in for work? You are very knowledgeable,
I was thinking something along the lines of veterinary medicine?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> I've been dying to ask you Tracy, hope it's not too personal...
> What do you do in life as in for work? You are very knowledgeable,
> I was thinking something along the lines of veterinary medicine?


Nah, not too personal. 

I am an RN. Worked 26 years in a busy cardiac unit. Just recently retired from nursing as we had to move to Seattle for hubby's job. We were in Washington for 7 months. Recently moved back (right before Christmas). Now his plant is closing (Boeing Wichita) so we will likely be moving back up to Washington in the next few months. Talk about stressful! 

I've had dogs my whole life though. I used to show dogs. Years ago.  I put obedience titles on several dogs, then later showed in conformation. Molly was our standard poodle who had a CD (novice obedience title), and was also my therapy dog. I finished my french bulldog Piper's championship. That was fun. I was very involved with our local all breed kennel club (show secretary, recording secretary, on the board of directors for years). I pretty much lived and breathed show dogs for about a 15 year span. 

When Molly and Piper passed away years ago, we decided not to have any more dogs. We were dogless for about 3 years. I just couldn't go through that pain again of losing them. It was a very sad time. Then Brody came along and the rest is history. He healed us. For that I will be forever grateful.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww beautiful story Tracy. 
I'm very impressed with you, you are such an important asset to this forum,
I'm sure many will agree with me. I value your knowledge and always enjoy
reading your posts. I hope things settle down for you with all that moving,
it's definitely very stressful. But you are a tough cookie, I'm sure you will
handle it just fine!


----------

